# Hydra-Matic 6T35 six speed auto from USA ?



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Is the 6T35 six speed auto a product of the US ?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes.

Rob


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Good to hear, thanks :eusa_clap:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

2016 Chevrolet Cruze Features New Ecotec Engines



GM said:


> The 6T35 will be built at GM’s transmission facility in Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

And, if you want to sound like a car guru and impress your gearhead friends: 6T35= 6 speed, Transverse, 350 ft pound maximum input shaft torque.

Just for grins.....now you know.

Rob


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

That's great info to have.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Let's hope they figured out how to build this one better than the problem-ridden 6T40!


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Robby said:


> And, if you want to sound like a car guru and impress your gearhead friends: 6T35= 6 speed, Transverse, 350 ft pound maximum input shaft torque.
> 
> Just for grins.....now you know.
> 
> Rob


That might be gearbox max torque, but it definitely isn't input torque. The 6T80 is only rated to 380 lb-ft, so this isn't going to be anywhere near that.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bryanakron40 said:


> That might be gearbox max torque, but it definitely isn't input torque. The 6T80 is only rated to 380 lb-ft, so this isn't going to be anywhere near that.


You're correct.....I got a bit rambunctious there. (I'll blame my age)

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

All I can find on the 6T35 is that it is a beefed up 6T30 for higher torque and that it weighs 24 pounds less than a 6T40.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Basically it's the strength of the 6t40 but more fuel efficient. Have to wait and see if it has the problems of the 2011 automatics.


----------



## cruzeguy2016 (Apr 24, 2016)

Just curious why the 8L90 is rated at a max gearbox torque of 738tq. If the 35 is in fact 350tq.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cruzeguy2016 said:


> Just curious why the 8L90 is rated at a max gearbox torque of 738tq. If the 35 is in fact 350tq.


Read earlier posts......I got a bit rambunctious with my description.......and admitted it.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Regarding the 6t35 vs the 6t40......the 6t40 was in my 2012 Cruze as well as my new Trax.

Although I found the upshift quality a bit abrupt at certain throttle positions, frankly, I had no issue with its operation.
I'm rather persnickity about shift quality and I had no real glaring issue with the 2012.

Evidently there was a lot of programming time put into the unit over the years.....the 2015 is quite, uh, mellow for lack of a better term.
Shift quality is almost imperceptable on light throttle and quite firm (not harsh) on deep throttle.......an enhanced feeling compared to my 2012.

This is probably why we rarely hear shift concerns from the members operating 2013 and newer Cruze's......GM got it fairly well dialed in.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> Regarding the 6t35 vs the 6t40......the 6t40 was in my 2012 Cruze as well as my new Trax.
> 
> Although I found the upshift quality a bit abrupt at certain throttle positions, frankly, I had no issue with its operation.
> I'm rather persnickity about shift quality and I had no real glaring issue with the 2012.
> ...


Heh, I had 2 2015 rentals and caught them in between shifts or just plain confused in stop-and-go traffic. One LURCHED into the next gear down after barely touching the gas pedal. It did make better use of the engine's torque at low revs than the 2013 rental did, which seemed to like to rev a lot for power around town. Hopefully they've enhanced the programming a bit further...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Heh, I had 2 2015 rentals and caught them in between shifts or just plain confused in stop-and-go traffic. One LURCHED into the next gear down after barely touching the gas pedal. It did make better use of the engine's torque at low revs than the 2013 rental did, which seemed to like to rev a lot for power around town. Hopefully they've enhanced the programming a bit further...


Well, you really shouldn't use your experience in a rental as much of a guide.

This unit, as we know, "learns" the driving habits of the operator.
With a rental, it is 'unlearning/relearning' and depending on how long the last driver had it, it may have a bunch of 'unlearning' to do.

The dealer I hang out at, in an effort to reduce used car customer concerns about the trans, clears the Cruze TCM on every trade to speed up the learning process.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Heh, I had 2 2015 rentals and caught them in between shifts or just plain confused in stop-and-go traffic. One LURCHED into the next gear down after barely touching the gas pedal. It did make better use of the engine's torque at low revs than the 2013 rental did, which seemed to like to rev a lot for power around town. Hopefully they've enhanced the programming a bit further...


My 2015 sonic auto is way smoother than my 2012 cruze was. Every situation I've driven in over 3000 miles so far has been better, except real stop and go driving. The trans can still get confused especially when you driving 0-25mph where it has 1-4 gears to choose from. Its the most clunky hovering around the 2nd/3rd or 3rd/4th shift points. Only fix is to lock the car in M2 and listen to the engine rev the few seconds you get to go 30mph. 

Side Note: The sonic automatic works exactly like my cruze RS automatic did, it doesn't auto shift on throttle inputs when using manual mode. I was expecting it to work like the Cruze ECO auto and auto shift in manual mode, manual mode only allowing you to lock out upper gears.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> My 2015 sonic auto is way smoother than my 2012 cruze was. Every situation I've driven in over 3000 miles so far has been better, except real stop and go driving. The trans can still get confused especially when you driving 0-25mph where it has 1-4 gears to choose from. Its the most clunky hovering around the 2nd/3rd or 3rd/4th shift points. Only fix is to lock the car in M2 and listen to the engine rev the few seconds you get to go 30mph.
> 
> Side Note: The sonic automatic works exactly like my cruze RS automatic did, it doesn't auto shift on throttle inputs when using manual mode. I was expecting it to work like the Cruze ECO auto and auto shift in manual mode, manual mode only allowing you to lock out upper gears.


Yep, not great in stop and go. OK otherwise, and a heck of a lot better than my first impression of a Cruze - a brand new 2011. 

I also always thought they were a bit oddly geared - the first 3 or 4 gears are way short, shorter than even the LT manual ratios. The car rushes through them, then refuses to grab 6th for the longest time (46-48 mph?)

Ive had a few older 2.4 Malibus as rentals, and the 6T40 was perfectly well behaved in those cars. Probably less tuned for max fuel economy, but as a result didn't seem to hunt as much.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Found this on the new Cruze, hope it is useful.

2016 Chevrolet Cruze Offers More of Everything and 40 MPG Highway


----------



## 500ef (Nov 7, 2011)

Full specs can be found here: Powertrain Products [h=1]Product Highlights[/h] 

Higher-capacity version of the current 6T30 transmission 
Comparable torque capacity of the larger 6T40, but in a smaller, 11-kg (24 lbs) lighter package 
Clutch-to-Clutch shift operation 
Adaptive shift controls 
Space-saving hyper-elliptical torque converter 
IX Gear Pump 
Ground and honed gears 
 [h=1]Overview[/h] The new Hydra-Matic 6T35 six-speed automatic transmission offered with the Cruze’s new 1.4L turbo engine expands GM’s multispeed transmission family for transverse powertrain systems. Shared traits between GM’s six-speed automatic transmissions also reduce complexity, size and mass, including clutch-to-clutch operation that enables the six-speed to be packaged into approximately the same space of a four-speed automatic. The 6T35 also features Gen 3 upgrades implemented to enhance efficiency. The pump, for example, has been moved off-axis, which allows better sealing of the torque converter, reducing pump flow demands to enhance fuel economy. Additionally, the pump is now a binary vane-type, which allows lower power consumption during times of lower flow demands and at higher engine speeds. 

 Overview 
 Specs 
 
Type: Six speed front-wheel-drive, electronically controlled, automatic overdrive transaxle with an electronically controlled torque converter clutch.Maximum Engine power ( hp)160 hp (119 kW)Maximum engine torque: 174b-ft. (235 Nm) Maximum Gearbox torque:174 lb-ft. (235 Nm) Gear ratios: MNUFirst:4.449Second:2.908Third:1.893Fourth:1.446Fifth:1.000Sixth:0.742Reverse:2.871Final Drive Ratio:3.140Maximum input speed: Rev 3000 rpm 1-2 7000 rpm 2-3 7000 rpm 3-4 7000 rpm 4-5 7000 rpm 5-6 5880 rpm Maximum input in 6th gear:4364 rpmMaximum validated gross vehicle weight:1894 kg (4175 lbs)Shifter Positions:P, R, N, D, MCase material: die cast aluminumShift pattern:Variable Flow SolenoidsShift quality:Variable Flow SolenoidsTorque converter clutch: Variable Bleed SolenoidConverter size: 220mm (reference) (diameter of torque converter turbine)Fluid type:DEXRON® VITransmission weight: wet: 75kg (165 lb) Fluid capacity (approximate): 7.9LBottom pan removal:NAPressure taps available:Line PressureTransfer design:Two-axis design, Output ChainAssembly sites:TTO (Toledo)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Amazing how far of a cry that gearbox torque rating is to the 325 lb-ft of my 4T45E.


----------



## 500ef (Nov 7, 2011)

I would be afraid of doing an intensive mod / upgrade to this 1.4T engine.

The transmission is set to work on stock torque limit already...


----------

